
Ask: Has anyone sold software to the conferencing industry. Advice? - DYZT
I&#x27;ve got an idea and a prototype that solves something very basic in how conferences are being conducted today. To the best of my knowledge it&#x27;s novel and relies on some of my university research.<p>I&#x27;m looking for advice from other people who tried selling to conference organizers and content creator. Can anyone please share his insights ?<p>Thank you
======
lovekale
I have. It's not our main go-to-market segment, but a few months ago we saw a
use case so gave it a try. My takeaway:

1\. Size matters

The bigger the conference, the more complex the sale cycle. There are a
billion moving pieces, and people get progressively more stressed out closer
to the conference, because everything has to be executed and be perfect on a
small number of days. If you show up during the planning stage too early, they
don't know what technology to use yet, so you have to wait till the right time
to show up, when they have the topics, speakers more confirmed. Be very aware
of where they are in the planning cycle, because budget opens up or not
depending on the time.

2\. Degree of tech savviness/budget

Every conference has a different degree of savviness towards what tech
platform they are comfortable with. There is not really a test run they can do
at this scale - so you need to make them feel very confident that the tech
will work live for everyone at the same time since there is no gradual scaling
up.

3\. Pre-/post-conference engagement is a common pain point

The pitch that really got our product sold was to emphasize the continuous
nature of engaging with the conference audience beyond those 2-3 days of the
conference. Not sure what your product does (mine is an idea sharing platform:
agora.co), but that pain point resonates with everyone I've talked to who
organizes conferences

Hope this helps!

~~~
DYZT
Thanks so much for your feedback! Is there any chance you'd be willing to chat
some more via email?

